
Show HN: 300+ Best Twitter Threads - iankit17
https://awesomethread.com
======
Hackbraten
Good idea to curate those threads!

For some reason, I can’t see the actual threads on mobile. The browser
(Safari) just shows a popup with only the first tweet visible. Below that, I
just see loading skeletons where the other tweets are supposed to go.

~~~
iankit17
Let me check and fix it. It happens in some browsers because they block
twitter script. If you can please send a screenshot that would be very
helpful.

~~~
Hackbraten
Never mind, I just figured out that disabling my adblocker fixes the issue.

